
Show HN: Material Design for WordPress – One theme to cover all your projects - michal_k
https://mdwp.io/material-design-for-wordpress/?utm_campaign=HN-03-17&utm_source=hackersnews&utm_medium=post&utm_content=link
======
atTheBank
Hi, Just wanted to say really like the design.

As a note: there seems to be a screen fitting issue on mobile (in my case S6)
where by its slightly beyond the width of my display so has a little play in
the side scroll and results in things like your youtube video example being
off center.

~~~
michal_k
Hi atTheBank, thanks for the nice words. About the mobile issue - we'll look
at this.

